# new coder needs help - ulna gutter splint



## ggparker14 (May 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the CPT for ulna gutter splint?

thanks so much for any help


----------



## marycat (May 11, 2011)

The CPT for the  application of a short arm splint is 29125.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 12, 2011)

Yes it is 29125-short arm splint .

Nalini CPC


----------

